# ACS March 2017



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

Hi All,

Lets use this thread to update on the timelines of March ACS. I have applied on 1st March for Software Engineering and it moved to stage 4 on 2nd March and is in the same stage until now.


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lets use this thread to update on the timelines of March ACS. I have applied on 1st March for Software Engineering and it moved to stage 4 on 2nd March and is in the same stage until now.


I applied on 28th February 2017, Got the mail on 8th March. Hope to do the PTE next month.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

Applied on 25th Feb, result received on 7th March.


----------



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

hirushan said:


> I applied on 28th February 2017, Got the mail on 8th March. Hope to do the PTE next month.. :fingerscrossed:


Can you please let us know for which SOL you applied?


----------



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

Punekar said:


> Applied on 25th Feb, result received on 7th March.



Can you please let us know for which SOL you applied?


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

joy_87 said:


> Punekar said:
> 
> 
> > Applied on 25th Feb, result received on 7th March.
> ...


Hi, SOL 261312 Developer Programmer.

Cheers


----------



## hirushan (Feb 11, 2017)

joy_87 said:


> Can you please let us know for which SOL you applied?


261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi joy_87,

Have you received the response from ACS. I had applied on 3rd march and it is still at 4th stage.


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

I applied on 3rd March and it is at 4th stage too (261313 - Software Engineer)


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

*Query On ACS application submission*

Hello Friends...!!

I'm about to apply for the ACS assessment for "261313-Software Engineer" and have few queries. Just to ensure that i dont make any mistake, request someone to help me with below queries for filing the online application.

I'll be uploading all the documents as follows:
a) All experience certificate in one PDF file (< 3 MB)
b) Engineering degree and all semester marksheets in one PDF file (< 3 MB)
c) Certified copy of passport

1) Is above documents sufficient or do i need to upload the resume (or some other doc) also ? I didnt see that in "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants" guide however there is provision of it in ACS online application form?
2) Do we need to upload all semester mark sheets ?
3) The experience certificate from employer doesnt marked as "Certified Copy" as HR mentioned that they cannot change the format. Will that be acceptable ? Did anyone made through their employment references without marked as "Certified Copy" ?


I'll appreciate if someone can respond to me queries.
Thanks a lot..!!


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

nimit.s said:


> Hello Friends...!!
> 
> I'm about to apply for the ACS assessment for "261313-Software Engineer" and have few queries. Just to ensure that i dont make any mistake, request someone to help me with below queries for filing the online application.
> 
> ...


Based on my experience 
1) Resume - not mandatory
2) Yes
3) Certified copy (marked by HR) is not needed. However the true copy stamp can be marked by a notary.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Have anybody got the response ???


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi joy_87,
> 
> Have you received the response from ACS. I had applied on 3rd march and it is still at 4th stage.



These days it takes around 15 - 20 days. One of my friends got the response after 1.5 months. Dont worry !!


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Punekar said:


> These days it takes around 15 - 20 days. One of my friends got the response after 1.5 months. Dont worry !!


Thanks Punekar


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Have anybody got the response ???


It changed to "In Progress" in my side. How about you?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

I have applied ACS on 10th March, moved into stage 4 on 13th March. Still in Stage 4.

Have to have patience in this wait period.


----------



## Nag4512 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Nag*



huunhon said:


> I applied on 3rd March and it is at 4th stage too (261313 - Software Engineer)



Hi, I have applied on 2nd march and still in 4th stage with assessor. So have you got any response.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

huunhon said:


> It changed to "In Progress" in my side. How about you?


Mine is still "With Assessor". It means you will get the assessment in a day or two. 
Best of luck.


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,


I have 2 years of exp in IT and will turn 25 in April
PTE score S-90,L-85,W-85,R-87

Can i go ahead and launch my 189 visa for 313 category ?
Please guide me through:
I want to do ACS assessment on my own.
Can you please provide me with the checklist.

Regards,
Sudesh


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Mine is still "With Assessor". It means you will get the assessment in a day or two.
> Best of luck.


Hi,

I applied for ACS on 13th March early morning (4:00 AM) and it moved to stage 4 (with assessor) on the same day in the evening and no change in the status since then.

I have total 10 years of experience in IT and did BE in IT. I have given SD's for all my previous companies (total 6 including current company) along with relieving letter and first and latest sal slips for current company. What are the chances of status changing from 4 to 3 ?


----------



## Sajid19 (Mar 15, 2017)

Even I have applied for ACS on 9th March..within couple of days it changed to stage 4 and is in the same stage from then on. did you get any update on the status?


----------



## essarrbee (Mar 18, 2017)

Riash said:


> I have applied ACS on 10th March, moved into stage 4 on 13th March. Still in Stage 4.
> 
> Have to have patience in this wait period.


Same here , i have applied on the 10th.. I'm currently with my second employer. Will it take additional time for applicants with more employers in history?


----------



## Sajid19 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi,

The status changed to In progress today. Hope will be getting a positive results from Acs.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a doubt.

Is it mandatory to provide all semester mark sheets? How about consolidated alone?
1. What will happen if only consolidated mark sheet alone is provided ?
2. Somewhere I read that they will deduce 4 years of experience, is it true ?


----------



## smritysriv (Mar 18, 2017)

I am planning to apply for ACS this month. 
I have a basic doubt. I have B.tech degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering & I am intending to apply for Software Engineer (261313). I have 6 years of experience in Automated software testing.

Do I need to prepare RPL?
If I apply with an RPL how will it affect my application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I have a doubt.
> 
> Is it mandatory to provide all semester mark sheets? How about consolidated alone?
> 1. What will happen if only consolidated mark sheet alone is provided ?
> 2. Somewhere I read that they will deduce 4 years of experience, is it true ?


1. Consolidated memo/transcript is enough.
2. The standard deduction is 2 years - if your roles & responsibilities and graduation course subjects are aligned.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

I applied fir ACS on 13 March for 261313 and it's still in stage 4.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## essarrbee (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

It's been 10 days since i applied for ACS... Any idea on my scenario as it changed to In progress in the morning... Checked it now, it is back to "with Assessor".... Has anyone been through this ?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

essarrbee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's been 10 days since i applied for ACS... Any idea on my scenario as it changed to In progress in the morning... Checked it now, it is back to "with Assessor".... Has anyone been through this ?


Strange, keep an eye on it.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

I applied for ACS on 17 March for 261311 and it's still in stage 2. How long does it usually take to move to next stage?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

suhasaraos said:


> I applied for ACS on 17 March for 261311 and it's still in stage 2. How long does it usually take to move to next stage?


Mine was moved to stage 4 on the same day but no updates after that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Mine was moved to stage 4 on the same day but no updates after that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Interesting, when did you apply?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Mine was moved to stage 4 on the same day but no updates after that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I have applied on 10th March, still in Stage 4. Any idea how many days it will take...11 days gone... Bit worried now.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Riash said:


> I have applied on 10th March, still in Stage 4. Any idea how many days it will take...11 days gone... Bit worried now.


In stage 4, is it showing "with assessor" or "In progress"? I think you will get your result this week since you applied on 10 March, it should not take more than 25 days

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

sabhishek982 said:


> In stage 4, is it showing "with assessor" or "In progress"? I think you will get your result this week since you applied on 10 March, it should not take more than 25 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I meant not more than 15 days

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> In stage 4, is it showing "with assessor" or "In progress"? I think you will get your result this week since you applied on 10 March, it should not take more than 25 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Its showing as "In-progress", does it mean that assessor is not assigned yet for my application ?


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

HI,

i submitted on March 2nd. for 261313..

moved to stage 4 soon and no change till now... almost 20 days now.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Riash said:


> Its showing as "In-progress", does it mean that assessor is not assigned yet for my application ?


I just checked my status and it has changed to "In Progress". Hoping to get the positive result soon .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Rockrider said:


> HI,
> 
> i submitted on March 2nd. for 261313..
> 
> moved to stage 4 soon and no change till now... almost 20 days now.


Did your status ever change to " In progress" in last 20 days?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

huunhon said:


> It changed to "In Progress" in my side. How about you?


You got your result ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

I had Submitted ACS on march 2nd. changed to stage 4 in 1 day

and from then on no response....

It is showing IN-PROGRESS and stage 4 for almost 16 days..
Hope to see results soon


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Rockrider said:


> I had Submitted ACS on march 2nd. changed to stage 4 in 1 day
> 
> and from then on no response....
> 
> ...


Ohh I thought In Progress means result would be out in 2-3 days but in your case it has already passed 26 days 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Ohh I thought In Progress means result would be out in 2-3 days but in your case it has already passed 26 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



I also thought that ACS would sent the assessment in 2-3 days. My status also changed from "with assessor" to "in progress" yesterday. But now I am also worried after Rockrider comment.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> I just checked my status and it has changed to "In Progress". Hoping to get the positive result soon .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Mine changed to Stage 5 " Case finalised " today morning. Does this means a positive result ?


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Any help would be highly appreciated if someone provide advice of below case:
PG: MCA (Passed out in 2004)
Bachelors: B.Com
Country: India

I am having 11.6 years of experience in software field and contemplating of 261313 code. Can someone advise how many years of exp will be deducted by ACS. I am curious to know because 4 years of exp was deducted by ACS for similar code (261313) and 3.5 years was deducted for another case. Both were having similar education background.


Please assist.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

hghai7878 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated if someone provide advice of below case:
> PG: MCA (Passed out in 2004)
> ...


Hope for less reduction your education and work experience should go similar.. For Eg : if you Electric Engineer graduate and all you work Exp is on IT , 4yrs will be deducted.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

I received positive result for 261313 however they deducted 2.3 years which I don't understand. I did BE in IT and that was considered ICT major by ACS. I should have deducted either 2 or 4 years but 2.3 years of deduction is not something I was expecting.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Riash said:


> Hope for less reduction your education and work experience should go similar.. For Eg : if you Electric Engineer graduate and all you work Exp is on IT , 4yrs will be deducted.


Thanks Riash for your response. ACS deducted 4 and 3.5 years for one of my batchmate & senior respectively having similar education background and exp. Though, they work in different companies. May be roles and resp doc plays a major role here.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> I received positive result for 261313 however they deducted 2.3 years which I don't understand. I did BE in IT and that was considered ICT major by ACS. I should have deducted either 2 or 4 years but 2.3 years of deduction is not something I was expecting.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Abhishek,

Have you got the stage 5 change today, mine was changed today and i didn't receive any mails yet. I processed through a MARA agent and his registered ID was the authorized ID for ACS registration. Do i need to check with them now or do i wait for two more days ?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Riash said:


> Abhishek,
> 
> Have you got the stage 5 change today, mine was changed today and i didn't receive any mails yet. I processed through a MARA agent and his registered ID was the authorized ID for ACS registration. Do i need to check with them now or do i wait for two more days ?


Yes it was in stage 5 in the morning and received an email in few minutes. You would get it soon , keep checking you inbox. Which code u applied for?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Yes it was in stage 5 in the morning and received an email in few minutes. You would get it soon , keep checking you inbox. Which code u applied for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Abhishek!! :cheer2:

How many days in total? 
PS: My application has moved to Stage 4 today.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Yes it was in stage 5 in the morning and received an email in few minutes. You would get it soon , keep checking you inbox. Which code u applied for?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


261112 - Systems Analysts. I have checked with the agent and they didn't receive mail yet. Am so curious now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

suhasaraos said:


> Congratulations Abhishek!! :cheer2:
> 
> How many days in total?
> PS: My application has moved to Stage 4 today.


Thanks , it took 9 days .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

I got the ACS assessment today. 

I applied on 2nd march. so it took around 14 working days. Thank you guys for your support and help.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Congrats! 

How many employment years they deducted?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How many employment years they deducted?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I got the positive result , but Zero points for occupation, out of 12 yrs they just considered only 3 yrs. Am so depressed now. Is there any way to give re-assessment and what is the process ?


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry to hear this Riash, I have heard that there is a way to reject the assessment, and I am sure someone in this forum would be able to provide you with information on it. Did you have an education background not relevant to your work or were your roles and responsibilities different than that of the ANZ code you had applied for? 

Btw, for 3-5 years you still get 5 points.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

suhasaraos said:


> Sorry to hear this Riash, I have heard that there is a way to reject the assessment, and I am sure someone in this forum would be able to provide you with information on it. Did you have an education background not relevant to your work or were your roles and responsibilities different than that of the ANZ code you had applied for?
> 
> Btw, for 3-5 years you still get 5 points.


We have choose the System analyst code as we work here in infrastructure division and its purely system analyst job here. Also we got the letters from companies with all job responsibilities. But ACS states that our roles is not matching to their System analyst standards. How we can do reassesment ? cos next month ages points also will go down as i become 33.


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Guys,

Got ACS positive result today.

Applied on March 2nd
moved to stage 4 next day.( with accessor )
changed to In progress state at stage 4.. took about 7 working days after that
to get completed stage..

Now got 261313 +ve result.. bachelor in IT.. SO, 2years got deducted.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Rockrider said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got ACS positive result today.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Now how many points do you have ? Are you going to apply for 189 and 190 NSW both ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Rockrider said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got ACS positive result today.
> 
> ...


Hi Rockrider, congrats on your ACS' positive outcome. Did you apply on your own? I have few questions.. I have PM'd you if you can reply it would be great.


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi,

yes. i am doing on own..
will check my pm


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

sabhishek,

i have 10 points for work experience...

have to do PTE.. JUST Preparing


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking for 189..


----------



## Rockrider (Jul 13, 2016)

hi.
i do not see any PM...
please can you check..


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Rockrider said:


> hi.
> i do not see any PM...
> please can you check..


I have sent you in Tapatalk. Didn't you receive?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone

I have applied ACS for 261313 on 5th March and moved to stage 4 on 8th, but still in stage 4 "With Assessor".

Anybody who applied on or after 5th March and received ACS outcome?


----------



## apj84 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Hi*

Applied ACS on 13 th March
Got assessment in today 23rd March.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Have you done ACS self or by agent ? I want to do it... Please help me out if you have some idea




arunprasathj said:


> Applied ACS on 13 th March
> Got assessment in today 23rd March.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

My Skills assessment application was submitted on 10th March 2017 with ANZSCO Code 261313 and awaiting my result till date.

Submission done through MARA agent based out of Australia.

Did any of you submit your skills assesment application on 10th March with 261313 and already got the results?.

Curious and anxious to know.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

arunprasathj said:


> Applied ACS on 13 th March
> Got assessment in today 23rd March.


That's great Arun..what was your ANZSCO Code?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lets use this thread to update on the timelines of March ACS. I have applied on 1st March for Software Engineering and it moved to stage 4 on 2nd March and is in the same stage until now.


Am going to do by self . Can you help me out. please?


----------



## apj84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Riash said:


> Have you done ACS self or by agent ? I want to do it... Please help me out if you have some idea


I did everything on my own...what help you need ?


----------



## apj84 (Feb 16, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> That's great Arun..what was your ANZSCO Code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Mine is 261313


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Just received the ACS result after 15 working days.

ACS Applied- 5 March
ACS Result- 24 March
Years Deducted- 2 years
Code- 261313


Regards,
ANAIN


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

I applied for ACS through my agent on 20-March. When I asked my agent, she said it was allocated to CO "Anna". Does anyone had the same CO for ACS assessment?:yo:


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

ANAIN said:


> Just received the ACS result after 15 working days.
> 
> ACS Applied- 5 March
> ACS Result- 24 March
> ...


What is your actual Job role?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

arunprasathj said:


> I did everything on my own...what help you need ?


Hi Arun,

Thanks a lot for your quick response. I have done one ACS with a MARA agent and that got bounced as positive with 0 points. Out from 12yrs they reduced more than 9 yrs and gave only 2.9yrs. Stating the RR which we gave is not suitable for the code. Now we have selected a different code that matches our RR and decided to do it self. I will come back to you once we launch the application. If possible can you PM your Skype ID / contact details


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Just received the ACS result after 15 working days.
> 
> ACS Applied- 5 March
> ACS Result- 24 March
> ...


Hi Kaushik,

I have a mixed profile including development and performance architect


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

I am currently in process to go for a fresh ACS application with new ANZSCO code, i had to retrieve my old application before starting with new application, the personal details, college details and my work related dates still remain the same. I am only going to update a new statutory declaration from my work collegaues. I dont find any option to delete to my previous documents. Could some one guide me on how to proceed further. I am in a critical stage.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I am happy to inform that my skills assessment has come out positive.Email received from my consultant earlier today.

Submission Date : 10-Mar-17
Result Date : 23-Mar-17
ANZSCO Code : 261313
Work Exp Deducted - 2 years (from 5.9 yrs of my total exp) !!! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Is anyone able to check the "application status" in ACS website?. When I try to login sometimes it throws the error "Incorrect member number or password, please try again.". Sometimes it throws the stacktrace on the page.

When I tried to recover the password, Password recovery page also throws the errors.

Can someone confirm if they are able to login to ACS using the application ID?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Is anyone able to check the "application status" in ACS website?. When I try to login sometimes it throws the error "Incorrect member number or password, please try again.". Sometimes it throws the stacktrace on the page.
> 
> When I tried to recover the password, Password recovery page also throws the errors.
> 
> Can someone confirm if they are able to login to ACS using the application ID?


Am also facing the same issue since morning


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Is anyone able to check the "application status" in ACS website?. When I try to login sometimes it throws the error "Incorrect member number or password, please try again.". Sometimes it throws the stacktrace on the page.
> 
> When I tried to recover the password, Password recovery page also throws the errors.
> 
> Can someone confirm if they are able to login to ACS using the application ID?


Yup same issue since morning, my agent confirmed that others are also facing the same issue. Probably an outage of authentication server on ACS.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

suhasaraos said:


> Yup same issue since morning, my agent confirmed that others are also facing the same issue. Probably an outage of authentication server on ACS.


Yes i have send mail to ACS and they replied as Technical issues with site.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

*Need Advice from All*

Hi All,

I need inneed of some advice from this group.Please help me.

I am a manual tester by profession and thinking to apply for ACS under 261313 before I go ahead with PTE.

I have completed my B tech in year 2004 from Comp Science and IT and then from the year 2006 I am into Testing profession designations as below:
Software Engineer(5 yrs)
Sr Test Analyst(6 months)
Consultant(1 yr 7 months)
Associate Lead(3 yrs 2 month)
Test Analyst II(Current Employer 4 months)

a)Will my Associate Lead designation makes any impact on assessment for 261313?Do you need to ask my HR to change in ref letter
b)How much yrs will it deducted?I have a gap of 2 yrs after my Btech,will it be a issue?
c)What docs do I need to submit to ACS, will just a reference letter from employer is sufficient or do we need get all the offer,relierving,form 16?


And lastly,please who has +ve ACS,send me a reference letter with RnR which has a +ve result to me.

Thanks
Shekhar
shekharbabubatgmaildotcom


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Riash said:


> Yes i have send mail to ACS and they replied as Technical issues with site.


Yup i too faced the same issue while opening the existing application.
Lets wait for the issue to get fixed.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Yup i too faced the same issue while opening the existing application.
> Lets wait for the issue to get fixed.


Issue Fixed and site working now


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys i recently read somewhere here on thia forum that ACS is not accepting statutory declaration from colleague ?? Is that true ?? If so then am really really worried


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey guys i recently read somewhere here on thia forum that ACS is not accepting statutory declaration from colleague ?? Is that true ?? If so then am really really worried


Yes they are accepting the SD...


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

From a colleague too ??


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

I just submitted my ACS Application.
Fingers crossed


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

RUIS said:


> I just submitted my ACS Application.
> Fingers crossed


ANZSCO Code and Other details?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

I just submitted my ACS Application.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Can someone tell me if its really necessary to have certified true copy of original for ACS. I got my documents attested but the person wrote Verified to copy. 
Will ACS accept it?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

I have submitted my ACS second time with different code on 26th March and still in stage 2. Anyone submitted in the same time and has any different exp ?


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

I submitted my ACS assessment on 18 March 2017 through my consultant. Any idea when i will receive my results.


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

eashwar said:


> I submitted my ACS assessment on 18 March 2017 through my consultant. Any idea when i will receive my results.


which stage now ? is it 4 or 2 ?


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

ronitsango said:


> Can someone tell me if its really necessary to have certified true copy of original for ACS. I got my documents attested but the person wrote Verified to copy.
> Will ACS accept it?


Dear 

dont worry , both has same meaning.


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Folks 

I submitted my ACS application on 21 March (system analyst) and the status is still in stage 2


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> Folks
> 
> I submitted my ACS application on 21 March (system analyst) and the status is still in stage 2



Dont worry, Hope you will get the result before 5th April...


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Riash said:


> which stage now ? is it 4 or 2 ?


I don't know the status, as my consultant has all the details..:shocked:


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Eashwar,

You have all the rights to ask agent for your application number and the password they have created while logging ACS. Ask your agent and then check the status in ACS site.




eashwar said:


> I don't know the status, as my consultant has all the details..:shocked:


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Riash said:


> Eashwar,
> 
> You have all the rights to ask agent for your application number and the password they have created while logging ACS. Ask your agent and then check the status in ACS site.


Thanks, Let me check with her then...


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

*ACS Skill Assessment*

Hi All,

I have got my skill assessment +ve today (Applied on 14/Mar/2017). But, which going through the result, I have realized there was a typo (a very big mistake) - in the data I have submitted. 

For one my employment - instead of the year *2013*, I have mentioned *2010*, thus losing 3 years. And the same mistake was done in the SD submitted. 

Also, ACS has deducted 5 years of experience. So, out of 13 years of experience - only 41 months of experience is considered.

Can you guys suggest, how should I got about now?


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

raman.srivatsav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my skill assessment +ve today (Applied on 14/Mar/2017). But, which going through the result, I have realized there was a typo (a very big mistake) - in the data I have submitted.
> 
> ...


I have mentioned incorrect year in the SD submitted and online application as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I am sure you have the supporting papers such as first and last pay slips or the HR relieving letter for the company in which you worked till 2013

If so please get a fresh SD made with the correct dates and file for a review of the assessment with ACS attaching the fresh corrected SD and a covering letter explaining how you made an unintentional mistake in the initial application.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moreover, in my opinion this time you should go through a Migration agent, so that you do not make some other mistake and your case is well presented to the department in legal terms


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

I am still working with that company. In fact - I have submitted first and last month pay slips (joined in March 2008 and still working with the same org - hence submitted March 2008 and Feb 2017 payslips) while applying for assessment. Is there any way - ACS can reconsider this or Review is the only option. Also, I don't understand why they deducted 5 years.

I have applied for Software Engineer (ANZSCO Code - 261313) - and I am a MCA grad (with B.Sc Computer Science)


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sure you have the supporting papers such as first and last pay slips or the HR relieving letter for the company in which you worked till 2013
> 
> If so please get a fresh SD made with the correct dates and file for a review of the assessment with ACS attaching the fresh corrected SD and a covering letter explaining how you made an unintentional mistake in the initial application.
> 
> Cheers


I am still working with that company. In fact - I have submitted first and last month pay slips (joined in March 2008 - hence submitted March 2008 and Feb 2017 payslips) while applying for assessment. Is there any way - ACS can reconsider this or is Reviewthe only option. Also, I don't understand why they deducted 5 years.

I have applied for Software Engineer (ANZSCO Code - 261313) - and I am a MCA grad (with B.Sc Computer Science)


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

*Got a positive outcome*

Hello all,

Got my positive outcome yesterday in 2 weeks flat, though they have deducted 3 yrs!


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Congrats .... 



suhasaraos said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got my positive outcome yesterday in 2 weeks flat, though they have deducted 3 yrs!


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

suhasaraos said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got my positive outcome yesterday in 2 weeks flat, though they have deducted 3 yrs!


congrats dear . when u submitted ur application. i submitted mine on 21/3 and still the status is stage 2


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> congrats dear . when u submitted ur application. i submitted mine on 21/3 and still the status is stage 2


Submitted on 17/3, it moved to Stage 4 in about 3 days


----------



## chintu.564 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm going to file for ACS and have 2 doubts. These may be silly but need inputs.

1) For Education related documents I have attached Degree separately and Individual transcripts and Consolidated marks memo in one pdf documenr under transcript attachment type. Will this be fine

2) I have a statutory declaration from my previous company with 2 positions( Software Engineer && Senior Software Engineer) roles and responsibilities from my colleague. Do I need to file 2 entries in ACS experience section as well. Or is it fine if I have only one entry and attach the pdf. If its singke entry which one needs to be mentioned Senior Software Engineer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

chintu.564 said:


> I'm going to file for ACS and have 2 doubts. These may be silly but need inputs.
> 
> 1) For Education related documents I have attached Degree separately and Individual transcripts and Consolidated marks memo in one pdf documenr under transcript attachment type. Will this be fine
> 
> ...


1 - Yes it's fine. 
2 - SD must have R&R clearly defined and supported by a additional docs like payslips/offer letter/relieving letter, don't worry so much about the title. You can go with one combined pdf with SDs and the supporting docs. 

Also note all docs must be notarized.


----------



## Kochhar24 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello fellow members,
I want to apply for my wife's ACS skill assessment with 261311 - Analyst Programmer as an ANZSCO code. I few doubts:-
1. On what grounds ACS decides whether overseas IT qualification is as per AQF standard?
2. On what basis ACS decides whether qualification is major in computing?
3. Does employment designation matters, I mean my wife worked with different job designation name 
3. One of my friend suggested me to upload colored scanned documents instead of black and white. But in ACS guidelines this thing isn't mentioned. 
Lastly, please guide through if any useful tips for skill assessment.
Thanks


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Kochhar24 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> I want to apply for my wife's ACS skill assessment with 261311 - Analyst Programmer as an ANZSCO code. I few doubts:-
> 1. On what grounds ACS decides whether overseas IT qualification is as per AQF standard?
> 2. On what basis ACS decides whether qualification is major in computing?
> ...


1. Based on the subjects which u studied in degree.
2. based on the percentage of ICT subjects which u studied.
3. Employment name doesn't matter, their decision is based on the roles and responsibilities which u described in reference.
4.Only upload attested color scanned copies.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian (Jul 12, 2016)

suhasaraos said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got my positive outcome yesterday in 2 weeks flat, though they have deducted 3 yrs!


Congrats ! 
I thought they will deduct only 2 years !?

What was your total years of experience?
Is your UG/PG different from your line of work?


----------



## suhasaraos (Mar 13, 2017)

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> Congrats !
> I thought they will deduct only 2 years !?
> 
> What was your total years of experience?
> Is your UG/PG different from your line of work?


I have BE in Information Science, though they have qualified it as major in computing, they have still deducted 3 years!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Filed ACS application on 22/Mar/2017. Moved to stage 4 on 24/Mar/2017. Waiting for the assessment feedback.


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

scorpion24 said:


> Filed ACS application on 22/Mar/2017. Moved to stage 4 on 24/Mar/2017. Waiting for the assessment feedback.


I filed application on 21 march and it moved to stage 4 on 03/ April . i dont know why it took much time to reach stage 4. Now waiting for result. just update when u get the result,


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

File 20/03/17.......... Moved to stage 4 21/03/17..............still awaiting outcome :bolt:


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*ACS true copy*

Hi 

Can someone tell me if ACS will accept the attached text as attested copies?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

ACS submitted 30th March 2017
Currently on stage 2

ICT BA 261111



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*Acs*



rahagarw said:


> ACS submitted 30th March 2017
> Currently on stage 2
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> ...


Hi Rahagarw

Did you submit the transcipts or attested copies for ACS?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

ronitsango said:


> Hi Rahagarw
> 
> Did you submit the transcipts or attested copies for ACS?


 attested photostat copies

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*ACS Result Positive*

Dear Friends, 

After 12 business days of waiting, got my ACS result positive under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Out of 5 years , 2 years got deducted. I can claim 5 points toward my experience. arty:

Thanks


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone guide me on below:
I submitted the HR Letter of Completion for my Summer Internship of 3.5 months as one of the HR Reference Letters.

Now, ACS has asked for additional documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from <Company Name> (needs all of the below information in the reference) 

My Summer Intern company may not issue a Reference Letter in the required Format.

Can I inform ACS the same and ask them to not consider this experience and how can I do that?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

eashwar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After 12 business days of waiting, got my ACS result positive under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Congrats..So how many points in total do you have now to file an EOI for the next round on April12th?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats..So how many points in total do you have now to file an EOI for the next round on April12th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, Now I have 60 point:

( Age : 30 
Education : 15 
Experience : 5 
PTE : 10).

Planning to submit for NSW and 189 subclass. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amaltv (Mar 29, 2017)

is it different from Software Engineer? I am little confused as I am not seeing much difference in the roles and responsibilities


----------



## amaltv (Mar 29, 2017)

Punekar said:


> Hi, SOL 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> Cheers


is it different from Software Engineer? I am little confused as I am not seeing much difference in the roles and responsibilities


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

eashwar said:


> Thanks mate, Now I have 60 point:
> 
> ( Age : 30
> Education : 15
> ...


All the best..If you want to have a better chance for 189..think about re-appearing for PTE which can give u 10 more points if u score 79 in all 4 modules.Just a suggestion.

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

ronitsango said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone tell me if ACS will accept the attached text as attested copies?


Hi Ronitsango,

ACS has given clear instructions on how the certified documents should be. Copying below from the source "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf" from ACS portal.

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words Certified True Copy of the Original
 The signature of the certifying person
 The name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy and the certification should be dated

If you go by the book, whatever was mentioned on your image is not valid.


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

auslover35 said:


> I filed application on 21 march and it moved to stage 4 on 03/ April . i dont know why it took much time to reach stage 4. Now waiting for result. just update when u get the result,



today changed the status "with assessor" to "in progress". Anybody can guess how many days more required to get the final result?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> today changed the status "with assessor" to "in progress". Anybody can guess how many days more required to get the final result?


ACS submitted 30th March
Moved to stage 2 - 31st March
Moved to stage 4 'With Assessor' - 5th April i.e. today

Going by your timeline 7th April mine should move to in progress.. fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

rahagarw said:


> ACS submitted 30th March
> Moved to stage 2 - 31st March
> Moved to stage 4 'With Assessor' - 5th April i.e. today
> 
> ...


i think the ACS showing stage 2, 4 , with assessor , in progess , blaa blaa all are fake, just to show the applicant that something is going on. Reality is that when they are in seat they will do the assessment and send us the result.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> i think the ACS showing stage 2, 4 , with assessor , in progess , blaa blaa all are fake, just to show the applicant that something is going on. Reality is that when they are in seat they will do the assessment and send us the result.


Hmm... i wonder what kind of scrutiny they do ... fee is pretty high as well for everything 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

I too felt the same... Cos few are getting results in short time while others have to wait long...




auslover35 said:


> i think the ACS showing stage 2, 4 , with assessor , in progess , blaa blaa all are fake, just to show the applicant that something is going on. Reality is that when they are in seat they will do the assessment and send us the result.


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

today morning i got the positive outcome from ACS. submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW).


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> today morning i got the positive outcome from ACS. submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW).


Which role please ? Couldnt find it in the signature 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

auslover35 said:


> today morning i got the positive outcome from ACS. submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW).


Great!!..ur points and Anzsco code?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> today morning i got the positive outcome from ACS. submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW).


Congrats. Hope you get the invite ASAP.


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

kaushik_91 said:


> Great!!..ur points and Anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


261112 system analyst 189 65 points and 70 points 190


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> 261112 system analyst 189 65 points and 70 points 190


Ok.. I am also waiting for my ACS results.. BA role.. 189 70 points... will be soon joining the band wagon 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

auslover35 said:


> 261112 system analyst 189 65 points and 70 points 190


I think you might have to wait till July to receive an invite..since the existing quota for 26111 has exhausted.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


auslover35 said:


> 261112 system analyst 189 65 points and 70 points 190



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## apj84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Super congratulations

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik17 (Apr 9, 2017)

*Wait or apply?*

Invitation to date of 2613 is 5648 which is nearing the occupation ceiling of 5662 . Is it advisable to apply now or wait and apply after new quota is released in July. 
Also for 2631, I see the invitation to date (1482) greater than occupation ceiling (1426). Does this mean they are granting more ITA than occupation ceiling?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

An update from my side regarding ACS results -

Primary Applicant (Mine) Status:

ANZSCO Code : 261313
Qualification : B.Tech(Electronics & Communication Engg)
Experience : 9 Yrs & 8 Months(Single Company with HR reference Letter)

ACS Application Date : 22nd March 2017.
ACS Status - 4th Stage(With Assessor) : 24th March 2017
ACS Status - 4th Stage(In Progress) : 27th March 2017
ACS Result : Still waiting.

Partner Application Status:

ANZSCO Code : 261313
Qualification : B.Tech(Electronics & Instrumentation Engg)
Experience : 6 Yrs & 10 Months (2 Yrs & 8 Months with SD letter + 4 yrs & 2 Months with HR reference letter)

ACS Application Date : 29nd March 2017.
ACS Status - 4th Stage(With Assessor) : 4th April 2017
ACS Status - 4th Stage(In Progress) : 6th April 2017
ACS Result : Received E-Mail on 10th April 2017 @ 2:00 PM AEST.
Assessed positively with 4 Yrs Deduction in Exp.

I don't see any fixed timelines(Pattern) for an application to be in a particular stage. Looks like its dependent on the Case officer & his/her convenience.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> An update from my side regarding ACS results -
> 
> Primary Applicant (Mine) Status:
> 
> ...


Yeah... I submitted mine on 30th March.
Finally today I am on 4th stage In Progress.

Awaiting final results.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello all. Today I got an email from the acs folks for additional documents. They say on the affidavit signature of the witness should be there. But I have already got the affidavit notorized and the notory persons stamp and signature is there along with an attested stamp with signature. I have replied to them for details. But if anyone has had a similar experience please if they can share and I will be obliged. Many thanks and cheers.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Hello all. Today I got an email from the acs folks for additional documents. They say on the affidavit signature of the witness should be there. But I have already got the affidavit notorized and the notory persons stamp and signature is there along with an attested stamp with signature. I have replied to them for details. But if anyone has had a similar experience please if they can share and I will be obliged. Many thanks and cheers.


In general Notary Stamp which contains the details about the authorized person's name, Registration number, Validity should be enough. You have to wait for ACS response on the details.


----------



## softseun (Apr 10, 2017)

Can i get a sample job reference form for developer programmer? Can anyone send me a copy of his pls


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all,

May I ask a question regarding changing a JoB after having +tive assessment and submitted EOI?

Will move to 8 years category early next year but now would like to change job. 

Is it ok to just update in the EOI or do I need to send the new role from new company rob ACS?

Appreciate any inputs ,

Thanks


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> In general Notary Stamp which contains the details about the authorized person's name, Registration number, Validity should be enough. You have to wait for ACS response on the details.


Thank you Scorpion24. My service letter and payslips were not notorized. I got the service letter notorized and uploaded as only one of the two was needed as per the mail from ACS. Lets see what happens. Cheers! 
They also mentioned that the sworn affidavit does not have the signatures of the notory personal when infact the signature and seal of notary is there, along with the the attested stamp. Also it is mentioned only an "attested" stamp will not do. I am sort of confused right now as to get the sworn affidavite remade, but again the information will be the same.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> Thank you Scorpion24. My service letter and payslips were not notorized. I got the service letter notorized and uploaded as only one of the two was needed as per the mail from ACS. Lets see what happens. Cheers!
> They also mentioned that the sworn affidavit does not have the signatures of the notory personal when infact the signature and seal of notary is there, along with the the attested stamp. Also it is mentioned only an "attested" stamp will not do. I am sort of confused right now as to get the sworn affidavite remade, but again the information will be the same.


Its unfortunate that they didn't consider your first copy. Please try to follow every word mentioned in the ACS guidelines document. Attaching the sample which worked for me. Wish it works for you as well.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Can anyone please provide me the template of duties/roles under Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 to be approved by ACS?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Its unfortunate that they didn't consider your first copy. Please try to follow every word mentioned in the ACS guidelines document. Attaching the sample which worked for me. Wish it works for you as well.


Thank you scorpion24 for the image. Looks like I didnt have such a stamp saying these details of "sworn before me". However, the text in my affidavit I have these word. 
I hope the ACS gives me one more opportunity to upload the documents and I will get such a stamp.
Cheers!


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Can anyone please list down what all documents I need to provide (attested from a notary in colory scanned copy) for ACS evaluation I have the followings with me 

1. All Marksheets (10th, 12th, all engineering all semester, Engineering Degree) - Here I lost 10th original marksheet and i only have xerox with me plus 10th passing board certificate.

2, Companies Referral letters and SD from two colleagues 

3. Salary slips and Joining letters, and relieving letters

4. Passport, Pan Card, Aadhaar Card

apart from above-mentioned documents what else are required... please guide. I am planning to apply for ACS evaluation this weekend.

Lastly, I just checked the Occupation Ceiling and for SOL 2613 it is almost reached the Ceiling so is it advisable to submit EOI Now only or shall I Submit EOI in July ??

-Thanks


----------



## softseun (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi guys, whats does someone with Non ICT diploma need to provide as RPL, am not sure what ACS need by the RPL?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Can anyone please list down what all documents I need to provide (attested from a notary in colory scanned copy) for ACS evaluation I have the followings with me
> 
> 1. All Marksheets (10th, 12th, all engineering all semester, Engineering Degree) - Here I lost 10th original marksheet and i only have xerox with me plus 10th passing board certificate.
> 
> ...


Its imperative that applicants adhere to the guidelines given by ACS. 

For photocopies -

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words Certified True Copy of the Original
 The signature of the certifying person
 The name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy and the certification should be dated 

For SD -

All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must be clearly signed by an authorised witness. The document must state that it was Sworn Before, Signed Before or Witnessed Before the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, with the date and place in which the declaration was made and witnessed.

The following Statutory Declarations or Affidavits are NOT suitable:
 Does NOT contain words to the effect Sworn Before or Signed Before or Witnessed Before.
 From a junior colleague
 Stating the referee agrees with what the applicant has written in another document
 Stamp and signature of Notary Public doesn’t state that the referee’s signature is witnessed
 Signature of Notary Public only states Attested Copy.

1) Only Engineering Marksheets, Degree certificate are needed.
2) Preferably Company reference letter. If not feasible, SD from atleast 1 level superior than you.
3) If Company reference letter is there which clearly shows the start date and end date , You dont need anything else.
For SD, You need only one of the following, Better not to clutter the application with unnecessary documents.

 Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
 Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
 Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates

4) Passport is enough


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Absolutely True... Mine also is still in 4th stage. I have applied on 26th March.




scorpion24 said:


> An update from my side regarding ACS results -
> 
> Primary Applicant (Mine) Status:
> 
> ...


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Riash said:


> Absolutely True... Mine also is still in 4th stage. I have applied on 26th March.



Just few minutes back mine got finalized. Positive result:rockon:


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Me too.. just got my ACS positive result.. submitted 30th March.. exact 9 working days

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

rahagarw said:


> Me too.. just got my ACS positive result.. submitted 30th March.. exact 9 working days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Congrats!..Your ANZSCO code and total points?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats!..Your ANZSCO code and total points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its all in my signature.. 

Nonetheless 261111 BA role, 70 points 189

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

Affidavit should always have witness sign even if notary signature was there. 



baldmonk said:


> Hello all. Today I got an email from the acs folks for additional documents. They say on the affidavit signature of the witness should be there. But I have already got the affidavit notorized and the notory persons stamp and signature is there along with an attested stamp with signature. I have replied to them for details. But if anyone has had a similar experience please if they can share and I will be obliged. Many thanks and cheers.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Riash said:


> Just few minutes back mine got finalized. Positive result:rockon:



Yes. Mine too. Got the E-Mail today with Positive Result.


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi All,

I need your advice regarding Next steps in ACS assessment. I had applied for assessment on 29th April and received a mail from ACS today wherein they have Recommended another Role than the one i had nominated.

* I had nominated under '261311 - Analyst Programmer' role for ACS assessment
* ACS has recommended '261112 - System Analyst' role

My profile matches both of them as my previous and current work experience have activities related to both. My questions are:

1) What are the pros & cons with going ahead with current nomination wherein ACS recommendation differs with this? Can they give result as 'Not Qualified' and might end up with 'No Exp points'?
2) I have seen comments that '261112' roles have high 'Cut-off' points around 70 wherein i will just touch 65 points under '261112'. 
3) Should i accept ACS recommendation and go ahead with '261112- System Analyst' role ?

I request you to kindly share your inputs and suggestions. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Riash said:


> Affidavit should always have witness sign even if notary signature was there.


Thank you Riash. Who would be the witness. Can I be the witness and sign the affidavit? Many Thanks. I checked with the advocate and he said an affidavit doesnt need a witness signature. But not sure what the ACS expects. My status is still in stage 4 in progress.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Yes. Mine too. Got the E-Mail today with Positive Result.


Many congrats scorpion24. Cheers!


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

If its in stage 4, the result should normally comes in a week time. Witness will be the one who is supporting your RR. I have asked my colleague to sign in front of notary and then notary sign and seal was placed near to that signature.



baldmonk said:


> Thank you Riash. Who would be the witness. Can I be the witness and sign the affidavit? Many Thanks. I checked with the advocate and he said an affidavit doesnt need a witness signature. But not sure what the ACS expects. My status is still in stage 4 in progress.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Folks,

These days usually how much time ACS is taking to finally come out of ACS evaluation result?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## raghavcv (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi,

I need your advice regarding Next steps in ACS assessment. 

Background:
Education - BE in Mechanical Engg
Exp - 9 years
ACS Assessment Mail received : 12th April

ACS Response:
Part A) Change your nominated role and has provided Recommended Role
Part B) Need to send RPL form with various previous project details due to Mechanical Engg

Part A:
* I had nominated under '261311 - Analyst Programmer' role for ACS assessment
* ACS has recommended '261112 - System Analyst' role

My profile matches both of them as my previous and current work experience have activities related to both. My questions are:

1) What are the pros & cons with going ahead with current nomination wherein ACS recommendation differs with this? Can they give result as 'Not Qualified' and might end up with 'No Exp points'?
2) Should i accept ACS recommendation and go ahead with '261112- System Analyst' role ?


Part B:
1) Is RPL form Mandatory for all Non CS/IT engineering graduation?
2) So my RPL should reflect the activities related to which of above mentioned Role?
3) Can someone share their sample RPL form?

Also, i have been asked to pay 200$ for each of above items i.e. Role modification and RPL form assessment. Is this how ACS works?

I request you to kindly share your inputs and suggestions. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*ACS- Mistake*

Hi Guys,

I made one mistake while uploading documents for ACS evaluation-just forgot to upload passport copy.Can anyone please suggest how to overcome this mistake or my 500 AUD gone?

Thanks


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I made one mistake while uploading documents for ACS evaluation-just forgot to upload passport copy.Can anyone please suggest how to overcome this mistake or my 500 AUD gone?
> 
> Thanks


Dont worry *hjauhari*, ACS team would send you an email about additional document, just follow the instruction in email and upload the required files.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Is it necessary to specify the designation in the service letter for ACS processing?


----------



## Riash (Mar 9, 2017)

ronitsango said:


> Is it necessary to specify the designation in the service letter for ACS processing?



Yes we have to...


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

HI Guys,

What is approximately time ACS is taking these days to come up with the result, since application is submitted?

Thanks


----------



## apj84 (Feb 16, 2017)

10 days


Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

10 days


Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk



Thanks!!

Pretty quick!!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> What is approximately time ACS is taking these days to come up with the result, since application is submitted?
> 
> Thanks


9-14 working days as per majority cases

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Submitted ACS on 3rd April. Had to resubmit some documents on 11th. Still waiting for the results. Status is Stage4. Getting impatient now.


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

baldmonk said:


> Submitted ACS on 3rd April. Had to resubmit some documents on 11th. Still waiting for the results. Status is Stage4. Getting impatient now.


There were couple of holidays in between in Australia since your ACS lodged date. Also people take long leaves for the Ester. That may be one of the possible cause of the delay.


----------



## HyperV (Jul 14, 2014)

Received the results today. I submitted on March 29th. No additional documents requested.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Punekar said:


> There were couple of holidays in between in Australia since your ACS lodged date. Also people take long leaves for the Ester. That may be one of the possible cause of the delay.


Thank you Punekar. Got my results today morning. All positive. Good to Go.. Happy now


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

baldmonk said:


> Punekar said:
> 
> 
> > There were couple of holidays in between in Australia since your ACS lodged date. Also people take long leaves for the Ester. That may be one of the possible cause of the delay.
> ...


Congratulations!!! Wish u all d best for the EOI!!


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi All ,

Kindly Let me know if there has been any change in rules for assessment at ACS in March 2017. 
Also please let me know what is the cut off points to get invitation as ICT Business Analyst .

I am about to submit my documents for assessment for ICT Business Analyst.

Regards,
NN


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

NP1980 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Kindly Let me know if there has been any change in rules for assessment at ACS in March 2017.
> Also please let me know what is the cut off points to get invitation as ICT Business Analyst .
> ...


my timeline below

ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Total points - 70
Age - 30
Exp - 5
Edu - 15
PTE-A - 20
ACS submitted - 30/03/2017
ACS positive result - 11/04/2017
EOI submitted - 11/04/2017 (189)
ITA - 
Application lodged - ?
Grant - ?

Are you aspiring for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for your response . I am aspiring for 189 . 

Do you mean to say there has been no rule change in near future for ACS assessment?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

NP1980 said:


> Thanks for your response . I am aspiring for 189 .
> 
> Do you mean to say there has been no rule change in near future for ACS assessment?


You mean recent past ? Near future I wouldnt know as I havent heard of any

I did my ACS March end / April beginning 2017, also in my timeline


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

My ACS shows status as 'In Progress' at Stage 4, how long does it usually take to get the results post this stage?


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

RUIS said:


> My ACS shows status as 'In Progress' at Stage 4, how long does it usually take to get the results post this stage?


I got my result 2 days later when status changed to Stage 4 - In progress


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

AzuriVN said:


> I got my result 2 days later when status changed to Stage 4 - In progress


That's cool!
My company took almost 20 days to provide a revised HR letter that ACS asked.
Hope Monday should be it then ! ☺


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RUIS said:


> That's cool!
> My company took almost 20 days to provide a revised HR letter that ACS asked.
> Hope Monday should be it then ! ☺


What was the revision that ACS asked for ?

Cheers


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What was the revision that ACS asked for ?
> 
> Cheers


Tehy had missed to put 'full-time employee' in the HR letter. Everything else was in the format prescribed by ACS.


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

Got my ACS result yesterday.
It is positive...Gained 10 points so planning to submit EOI with 65 Points.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

RUIS said:


> Got my ACS result yesterday.
> It is positive...Gained 10 points so planning to submit EOI with 65 Points.


Hi ,

When did you apply for ACS evaluation?Exactly how much time was taken?

Thanks


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi ,
> 
> When did you apply for ACS evaluation?Exactly how much time was taken?
> 
> Thanks


It was submitted on 29th March. Got a reply from them on 4th april for current company HR letter which took some time to arrange. But after submitting the doc, I received results within a week.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

RUIS said:


> It was submitted on 29th March. Got a reply from them on 4th april for current company HR letter which took some time to arrange. But after submitting the doc, I received results within a week.


Thanks OK!!

Why did authority asked for HR letter from the company?Did not you submit Statutory Declarations ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks OK!!
> 
> Why did authority asked for HR letter from the company?Did not you submit Statutory Declarations ?


HR letter is required as a supporting proof only if you submit a Statutory declaration 
If you submit a reference letter, no additional documents are required 

Cheers


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks OK!!
> 
> Why did authority asked for HR letter from the company?Did not you submit Statutory Declarations ?


By HR letter I meant the Reference letter only, stating my work experience and roles and responsibilities.
It didn't mention 'full-time employee' when I initially submitted so had to get it revised and then re-submitted.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*ACS evaluation-Timelines*

Hi Folks,

Can any one please suggest how much more time will be required by ACS to come up with result-At present it is at -Stage 4(In progress)??


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

It was taking 3 weeks for the past few months but since Mid April after the change in visa rules have been announced, I think there have been a spurt in application for assessment 

Earlier it used to go from stage 2 to 4 the very next day but it takes up to a week now 

You should probably get it in 4 weeks

Cheers


----------



## RUIS (Feb 12, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can any one please suggest how much more time will be required by ACS to come up with result-At present it is at -Stage 4(In progress)??
> 
> ...


In my case I got it in the next 3 days after it changed to stage 4 (in progress).

Hopefully u should also get the results early next week.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi,
Am about to submit the docs for ACS. Sorry if this question has been answered already. Please jus refer me to that answer.

I have 3 employment ref docs ( 2 past + 1 current). I believe we need to select 'Emp Refernece' from the drop down. In this case, will I be able to upload three pdf files, under the same option ? 

Past companies PDF contains -> Emp-refernce , Service-certificate
For the current company, is it enough to have only Emp-refernce (or) should I add offer-letter / payslip ? 


Am waiting on this before submitting to ACS. Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Hi,
> Am about to submit the docs for ACS. Sorry if this question has been answered already. Please jus refer me to that answer.
> 
> I have 3 employment ref docs ( 2 past + 1 current). I believe we need to select 'Emp Refernece' from the drop down. In this case, will I be able to upload three pdf files, under the same option ?
> ...


You have 3 reference documents

So I am presuming you have 3 employers

So you will upload all 3 period separately giving your designation name of the company country, period employed and from the drop down the reference letter file for the company

give the name of the company in the file name of the reference letter so that you don't mix up when uploading 

As you are giving reference letter for all the experience, no supporting documents like payslips or service certificate etc are required even for the previous employment or current employment 

Just go ahead and upload the documents chronologically 
It's a very simple exercise..don't stress
You will be able to see all the 3 experience details on the page when you have finished uploading.
You can also verify what attachments are there with each experience 

Cheers


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Can anyone respond to me here? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/1266018-acs-8-years.html


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have 3 reference documents
> 
> So I am presuming you have 3 employers
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot @newbienz., That helps a lot.

Just one more question to clear my doubt. So do you say, I will get an option to add 'additional employer details', which will have its own drop down/file upload ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ryanking said:


> Thanks a lot @newbienz., That helps a lot.
> 
> Just one more question to clear my doubt. So do you say, I will get an option to add 'additional employer details', which will have its own drop down/file upload ?


Once you finish uploading the documents for the 1st episode, you will get the option to update the experience 
Once you press the update button, the experience will appear in the dashboard and you can fill all the columns afresh for the 2nd employment episode and so on

Cheers


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once you finish uploading the documents for the 1st episode, you will get the option to update the experience
> Once you press the update button, the experience will appear in the dashboard and you can fill all the columns afresh for the 2nd employment episode and so on
> 
> Cheers


Got it. Thanks


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anyone recently filed ACS mine , the site seems to be down since June 22 according to my visa agency.

Could some one please verify.

Thanks and Regards,
Arriesh Chellappan


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

arrieshc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone recently filed ACS mine , the site seems to be down since June 22 according to my visa agency.
> 
> ...


It's partly true. ACS submission system was offline between 22nd June and 26th June. It was back on 26th, however, Appeal and Review option was not available until 29th June.


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

MohAdnan said:


> It's partly true. ACS submission system was offline between 22nd June and 26th June. It was back on 26th, however, Appeal and Review option was not available until 29th June.


Thanks Adnan for the reply. But my agent says my application cant be filed till 10th and am getting little worried since there seems a deliberate delay from my agent(dont know the reasons), just wanted to check


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

arrieshc said:


> Thanks Adnan for the reply. But my agent says my application cant be filed till 10th and am getting little worried since there seems a deliberate delay from my agent(dont know the reasons), just wanted to check


Maybe they are right. But don't worry, send ACS an email and they will surely confirm you. They are pretty fast with general enquiries.


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks Adnan for the help..yes let me do that


----------

